# Not jumping when out on a hunt?



## Tiaan (14 September 2015)

Me and my boy went out for the first time on the weekend hunting with the puppies - I think I have the bug!!

We have been jumping at home in the school but haven't really done any cross country, there were some jumps but thankfully they were optional. 

My question is - how possible is it to continue on hunting without jumping? I plan to eventually but until I get some practise in? 

Tia


----------



## PorkChop (14 September 2015)

It does depend on which hunt country you are in, however most hunts you will be able to follow without having to jump anything.

If you speak to the secretary she will be able to suggest who you might follow, that knows the country.


----------



## Tiaan (14 September 2015)

That's great advice, I went out with the Coakham bloodhounds, thank you


----------



## Kat (14 September 2015)

I hunt with the 4shires and they have a none jumping field master so there is always a way round and you aren't left alone trying to find your way or sort a gate. In fact the none jumping field is normally bigger than the jumping one! 

I once went with fox hounds on a newcomers day and there were a few none optional jumps. One was a biggish set of rails with a tricky approach that me and a couple of others refused to jump and were left to find our way around. Another I was told there wasn't a way round,it wasn't too big and a nice lady offered me a lead, the very small pony went home with mum. Then there was another set of rails that we were told that they would come back that way so we could wait if we didn't want to jump. I took a lead from the same nice lady and jumped it but a couple of others waited.  

So it is possible with the right pack or if you don't mind the occasional jump


----------



## I*HM (14 September 2015)

Really depends who you are out with. I have accompanied a friend out a number of times who point blank refuses to jump anything. More than once I've popped over what was literally a telegraph pole on the ground/foot high pile of stones/tiny log to find she has thrown a wobbly and refused my lead  she then goes home in an almighty strop because "there was just no way to avoid jumping"! Poor pet doesn't quite realise how lucky she is - a single 40cm log as the only unavoidable jump sure beats a 5 foot deep drain or a 4 foot hedge!

But as long as you're with the right pack, pick what country you're covering and pick the meets, it can be avoided!

Also worth bearing in mind, if the jumps are small and you've a sensible lead, it can prove to be quite an invaluable education for a horse and can do wonders for confidence when it comes to XC schooling later on down the road.


----------



## Tiaan (15 September 2015)

Thank you both for your great posts! Im very much looking forward to the next time now I know it is possible


----------



## TGM (15 September 2015)

Glad to hear you enjoyed your first time out with the Coakham.  The autumn puppy hunts are often non jumping or optional jumping, and some of the main meets are as well, although jumping meets are in the majority then.  Keep an eye on their Facebook page as usually the hunts are described on there nearer to the time.  You will probably find that you actually end up doing some jumping meets as well as your confidence grows.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (15 September 2015)

OP, if you have time to go out with SC&RMA Drag, they advertise which meets are suitable for novices & those will have a non-jumping master to take you round the lines. Always check the meet cards, many in the 1st half of the season are suitable for novices 
Lovely bunch of people there


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (15 September 2015)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			OP, if you have time to go out with SC&RMA Drag, they advertise which meets are suitable for novices & those will have a non-jumping master to take you round the lines. Always check the meet cards, many in the 1st half of the season are suitable for novices 
Lovely bunch of people there 

Click to expand...

^^ totally agree, my very nervous sharer took our cob out with them & thoroughly enjoyed herself without jumping a twig & they are welcoming to side saddle riders too- we had a smashing ladies meet and no one felt over faced by jumps or the pace


----------



## Apercrumbie (15 September 2015)

The bigger hunts in particular will have plenty of non jumpers simply due to sheer numbers giving a wider range of riders.  Your best bet is to have a chat with the hunt secretary so you can avoid the big hedge hopping days.  They may also be able to advise you about fields with smaller fences that could ease you in.


----------



## JenHunt (15 September 2015)

IME most hunts these days have a non-jumping field. We certainly do, and it's not just young horses, or young riders either - I go with them on occasion when my dearest donkey is being too much of a tit, or the ground isn't right for the OH's horse, or just because I'm mid conversation with someone who's not jumping!


----------



## PolarSkye (15 September 2015)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			OP, if you have time to go out with SC&RMA Drag, they advertise which meets are suitable for novices & those will have a non-jumping master to take you round the lines. Always check the meet cards, many in the 1st half of the season are suitable for novices 
Lovely bunch of people there 

Click to expand...

I second this - lovely, welcoming hunt - many suitable for non-jumpers.

P


----------



## Tiaan (15 September 2015)

Thank you everyone for your messages! Will look into the SC&RMA Drag, that sounds like what we are looking for.


----------

